
Amazon under fire for new packaging that cannot be recycled - AhmadM91
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/20/amazon-under-fire-for-new-packaging-that-cant-be-recycled
======
SamReidHughes
If it's a cost savings, who cares if it's recyclable? Throwing it in the trash
is carbon sequestration.

------
RenRav
Even with the recyclable cardboard, wasn't the sheer scale too much for cities
to handle?

------
dymk
The article is unclear; it seems to imply these are only non-recyclable in the
UK?

I've been recycling these in the US with no problems.

~~~
mikestew
Hmm, are they recyclable? Because I can't find clear messaging here in
Redmond, WA with Waste Management. The little flyer doesn't address it, and
there's no markings on the Amazon envelope that I see. I currently throw them
away with regret.

On a related note, I took delivery of a Boosted Rev scooter yesterday. Pretty
big box, as one might imagine for a 40-some pound scooter. What amazed me was
that after I broke down all the cardboard, what was not recyclable cardboard
or paper would have fit in the front pockets of my jeans. Probably less non-
recyclable trash than most of my Amazon deliveries.

------
TaylorAlexander
This would be a great opportunity for Amazon to donate funds for the UK to
build a recycling facility capable of recycling these packages. Sadly I doubt
they would do such a sensible and kind thing when they could just deny
responsibility. Maybe they could be fined.

